# Scorpion setup pictures



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi can i see some pictures of your scorps setups please.:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Any? Species?


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

emperor set up


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes any species


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Any more?


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

alnessman,
i'd recommend adding 4inches of more substrate to your setup
apart from that it looks amazing


----------

